# Monstera Dubia



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Anyone working with this beautiful shingler? I was lucky enough to purchase some although pricey..


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Bonnie keeps taunting me with the possibility of some, but she never lets me buy it


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

I have it, but just started, so will be quite a while before Im selling it.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

You mean this one


I am actually gonna trim it to sell cuttings this coming weekend at a meet


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Julio,put me down for some please!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

You got it


----------



## Firawen (Jan 29, 2012)

I misread the thread title as "Monster Dubia" and was expecting to see a giant nasty roach. I was pleasantly suprised. Really cool plant...

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Ill post a pic when I get home..


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Was this reclassified as rhaphidophora cryptantha?


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

I don't believe so...

In my eyes at least, they are easily distinguishable with the Monstera displaying green venation as opposed to the Rhaph which is white.

They are very similar, just the colours are flipped around - hope that makes sense!

Regards,
Richie


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

My little cuttings are struggling to grow. They're still alive, just not thriving yet.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

I have heard they take a bit to truly establish well.. I'm getting a fairly long section so I hope it does well!


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

On a side note....ill also be getting in some Rhaphidophora cryptantha this week ..


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I have R cryptantha and M Dubia. Although similar they are distinguishable.


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

mine took a bit to get started but it is now a bit weedy. grows fast and gets big leaves.


----------

